# dtrace6 branch from perforce repository



## shrikanth07 (Oct 21, 2009)

I want to retrieve this branch //depot/projects/dtrace6 from the FreeBSD perforce repository. I read the note on perforce in FreeBSD handbook, it mentions you need a perforce account (which needs to be supported by a mentor). How can I retrieve this branch without any username/passwd, is there some anonymous login possible?

    Or better still I just need the diffs on this branch against the baseline src used for that project, is there some tool to do that.


----------

